# Shoutbox?!?



## Olorgando (Jan 16, 2021)

@mazzly
you sure gave me a "whaaaaaaaaaa.....?????" moment with you relocation of the Shoutbox!!! 
That's like sneaking up on senior citizens (like me - no wait, that's call "best agers" now? definitely a pile of digestive droppings!) and going "BOO!"

(BTW urban legend has it that if you try such a stunt on best ager ladies with a walking stick or sturdy umbrella - think Lobelia - they might decide to take a whack or twelve at you with that definitely dual-purpose utensil 😄 )


----------



## grendel (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm with you, Olorgando, I was a bit taken aback when it showed up at the top. But I think we can get used to it... kind of like that "twitter" thing...


----------



## mazzly (Jan 17, 2021)

My thinking process was that it was kind of "hidden" on the sidebar, especially on mobile devices where the sidebar falls to the very bottom of the page


----------



## mazzly (Jan 17, 2021)

FYI: I now made it much smaller so that it doesn't take up halft the page


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 17, 2021)

mazzly said:


> My thinking process was that it was kind of "hidden" on the sidebar, especially on mobile devices where the sidebar falls to the very bottom of the page


Ah, gotcha. That should make @Squint-eyed Southerner happy. 😄


----------



## Halasían (Jan 21, 2021)

I saw it the other day and just went into the settings and 'hid' it.


----------



## Ent (Aug 30, 2022)

WHAT? One can hide the shoutbox? Oh joy, Oh rapture. (Scarecrow, _The Wizard of Oz_ 1939)
I'm off to find the Wizard - oh wait... the setting.

Oh, I see. it's a simple toggle. How thrilling..!
I need an Ent-draught after this find..!


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 30, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> WHAT? One can hide the shoutbox? Oh joy, Oh rapture. (Scarecrow, _The Wizard of Oz_ 1939)
> I'm off to find the Wizard - oh wait... the setting.
> 
> Oh, I see. it's a simple toggle. How thrilling..!
> I need an Ent-draught after this find..!


After my initial "whaaa???" reaction, I quickly got used to the new design.
Anyway, I have external speakers for my tower computer (with their own power cord), and their default setting is off (which I only change in my rare forays over to YouTube), so that's never been an issue ...

... or am I taking the first element of the term "Shoutbox" too literally? 🤔


----------



## Ent (Aug 30, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> After my initial "whaaa???" reaction, I quickly got used to the new design.
> Anyway, I have external speakers for my tower computer (with their own power cord), and their default setting is off (which I only change in my rare forays over to YouTube), so that's never been an issue ...
> 
> ... or am I taking the first element of the term "Shoutbox" too literally? 🤔



Ah, my dear Olorgando - here's a truth you cannot escape.
Only you can determine if you're taking it too literally.
The rest of us just judge things about you based on your decision. 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 30, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> Only you can determine if you're taking it too literally.


_Reductio ad absurdum_ is one of my favorite pastimes. And taking things (too) literally is an excellent approach to this amusement ... 😁


----------

